# Powerbook G4 problème de batterie



## Jo QuarTz (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur un vieux powerbook g4, la batterie semble un peu fatiguée. J'aurai besoin de votre aide pour savoir si elle est récupérable ou s'il faudrait la changer.

L'autonomie annoncée ne parait pas correspondre à l'autonomie réelle ?
Je précise que la machine n'a pas été utilisée pendant une longue période (environ 3 ou 4 ans...)

Dans les infos système, j'ai ça concernant l'alim :


> Informations de la batterie :
> 
> Batterie installée :	Oui
> Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
> ...



chose étrange, lorsque le powerbook tourne sur la batterie, j'ai des valeurs différentes :


> Informations de la batterie :
> 
> Batterie installée :	Oui
> Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
> ...



notamment une valeur négative en intensité de courant... ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Jo QuarTz (24 Août 2010)

Pas d'idée concernant mon problème ?

De plus, lorsque j'éteins le powerbook via le menu normal, il se rallume mais n'affiche rien à l'écran... Obligé de faire un "reset" par le petit bouton à l'arrière du portable pour qu'il démarre normalement.

Enfin, je crois qu'aucun ventilateur n'est actif durant l'utilisation, et pourtant le PB chauffe énormément...

d'avance merci pour vos conseils !

edit: la batterie doit avoir un sérieux souci, ça fait bien 20min qu'il me dit qu'il reste 50sec d'autonomie...


----------

